

Smallest Federated Wiki - bsilvereagle
http://fed.wiki.org/view/welcome-visitors/view/smallest-federated-wiki/video.fed.wiki.org/federated-wiki-videos

======
delluminatus
I feel like I would think this was cool if I understood it better. I think it
needs a more clear statement of value. Since the videos are mostly just a guy
talking, I would consider transcribing them into a tutorial or Getting Started
format if you want to promote adoption.

Also, the HTML markup in the "paragraphs" doesn't render on my machine. Some
of them, anyway.

------
bsilvereagle
Unfortunately, videos are the best way to learn about this. 1, 2, 5, and 15
are all pretty good and give a solid overview of what's going on.

------
PeterWhittaker
Requires cookies to display anything. Even then, very little was displayed.
Disabled ABP, still very little.

Hmm.

